# Holiday surcharge?



## Laszlo Almasi

Out of curiosity, how do you guys do billing charges on holidays? Let’s say Christmas day or the like. I'm not concerned with New Years Day or Valentine’s Day (although my lady might object to missing the latter) but the major holidays was my question. Just looking for a little input from you guys.


----------



## toby4492

Are your services worth more on holidays??


----------



## cretebaby

It is winter.

It snows.

You plow it.

Doesn't matter what day of the week or holiday.

End of story.

Pass the salt Toby.


----------



## deicepro

Holiday surcharge!?! Seriously, I'm just happy to plow. Pick another day to celebrate your holiday. Working holidays really sucks but I'd rather work than not.


----------



## pongow26

Consider it like this, if you charge extra to plow on holidays and there are many others that dont charge for holidays, chances are your customers will go find the ones that dont charge extra so its really a question of what others are charging in your area. Make some calls and act like a customer to find out


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I think that's kinda an under the table thing. I mean, it comes with the territory. We get plenty of other days off in the winter. Last winter I was on vacation with the fam over Christmas, but had to fly back early. Yea it kinda sucked, but the money was nice!


----------



## Matson Snow

cretebaby;1121350 said:


> It is winter.
> 
> It snows.
> 
> You plow it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what day of the week or holiday.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Pass the salt Toby.


Easy on the Popcorn Crete...You starting to Bulk up with all the popcorn you have been eating lately.....

Surcharge.....Cant even get the customer to pay you the True Value of the services we perform...Tack on a surcharge...They will tell you to hit the road...


----------



## basher

toby4492;1121335 said:


> Are your services worth more on holidays??


How much more @ hour then normal do you think everybody else working on Christmas day is working? Particularly the guys driving the state, county, township, city, etc, trucks


----------



## MarksTLC

No extra charge for holidays from me. If it's snowing, I'm working and I'm glad to be doing it.


----------



## Matson Snow

basher;1121464 said:


> How much more @ hour then normal do you think everybody else working on Christmas day is working? Particularly the guys driving the state, county, township, city, etc, trucks


My Brother drives for the County....Christmas Day-New Years Day = Double Time.....


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Last year we didn't call the guys in and several of my family pitched in to knock out some apartment walks before opening gifts. 
It's not always about the $$, we enjoyed our day much more knowing all those people could get out safely.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cretebaby;1121350 said:


> It is winter.
> 
> It snows.
> 
> You plow it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what day of the week or holiday.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Pass the salt Toby.


+1
Exactly
Plus, at least the lots aren't full of cars on christmas morning!!!!!!
it's like a free bonus.

holiday bonus? :laughing:
Are you employed by the government????????????


----------



## Rc2505

Everyday is the same price for me, but I do pay a tidy little bonus to employees on the holidays. Less money in my pocket on those days, but I feel better knowing they make a little extra since I am dragging them away from family time.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

Matson Snow;1121490 said:


> My Brother drives for the County....Christmas Day-New Years Day = Double Time.....


This is why governments are broke!!!!!!!!


----------



## blowerman

Ok, to take this post serious: Agreed, it's winter and snows, you plow.... But I will some years give the guys a little bonus on christmas. My bonus is that the commercial lots are empty and easy to deal with.


----------



## acornish

ok my 2 cents worth here im just a one man show-- if i charged extra , everybody would tell me take a hike, Ive had a few good customers in the past who through in a little extra just because i did show up on a holiday--- like said before the DOT boys here get double time


----------



## cretebaby

What are you guys plowing that has to be done on Christmas?


----------



## LoneCowboy

cretebaby;1122080 said:


> What are you guys plowing that has to be done on Christmas?


resi's, apartments, restaurants (some), grocery stores (open here partial day) industrial places that are open 7 days a week, running 2 or 3 shifts, movie theatres
I've gotten hit two thanksgivings and a Christmas eve day.
Christmas eve day sucked!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is everywhere, in a short temper (love that Christmas spirit) and cars are everywhere.


----------



## JD Dave

cretebaby;1122080 said:


> What are you guys plowing that has to be done on Christmas?


We plow a Chinese Mall and it's open 365 days a year and Christmas day is it's busiest day of the year. Also chinese food restaurants, video stores, convienence stores and a few drug stores are open. I prey it doesn't snow on xmas because alot of our guys are away visiting family. I'd prefer if it doesn't snow on New Years either.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

Dunkin Donuts never closes!!


----------



## Four Seasons

I dont think many residentials would expect me there Xmas day. If they do, they can pound snow.


----------



## ff610

Never even considered charging extra on holidays. I do however pay my guys more on holidays, and I rotate them through if necessary so everyone has some family time. Historically speaking though, it's the Christmas eve's that have been more troublesome juggling bodies. All in all it just gets done because that's what we do! We have a job that needs to be performed around mother nature's schedule! Let it snow!


----------



## ajslands

Good gosh! Why would you charge extra to come plow on Christmas? It's a day and the snow has to be cleared. If your affraid it's gonna snow Christmas then charge more for the whole year. Or just stop whining!


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

ajslands;1122726 said:


> Good gosh! Why would you charge extra to come plow on Christmas? It's a day and the snow has to be cleared. If your affraid it's gonna snow Christmas then charge more for the whole year. Or just stop whining!


No one is whining AJ...a question was merely posed is all.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Four Seasons;1122599 said:


> I dont think many residentials would expect me there Xmas day. If they do, they can pound snow.


You're kidding right?
this has to be a joke.


----------



## Moonlighter

Holidays what are those? When it snows we plow, doesn't matter time of day or what day it's the job we choose to do. I would never even think to charge a customer more because a calender says it's a holiday. Commercials are great usually no cars in site, residential's have to be done early and you usually get some hot coco or a nice tip if there in a good mood lol.


----------



## Four Seasons

LoneCowboy;1122738 said:


> You're kidding right?
> this has to be a joke.


dead serious. its 1 day. people cant drive through snow 1 day? I dont do commercials and theres no way my customers are wondering where i am on the 25th.. guess i have good customers


----------



## cretebaby

Four Seasons;1122752 said:


> dead serious. its 1 day. people cant drive through snow 1 day? I dont do commercials and theres no way my customers are wondering where i am on the 25th.. guess i have good customers


Wow. I thought you were joking.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I'd be there clearing any day of the week, holiday or not, myself. I can see it as a good opportunity to snag someone else's account if they opt not to push that day and the customer needs/wants it done.

I can see some of you guys' point about it's the work not the day. But so far, in my experience, a lot of guys are just not as good as they think they are as far as plowing. I've had several customers offer to pay me more if I plowed their drive/lot in a more professional manner than the current person they have...or had.

I guess it all depends on the situation.


----------



## WIPensFan

Four Seasons;1122752 said:


> dead serious. its 1 day. people cant drive through snow 1 day? I dont do commercials and theres no way my customers are wondering where i am on the 25th.. guess i have good customers


Maybe you should change your name to Three Seasons?


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

WIPensFan;1122924 said:


> Maybe you should change your name to Three Seasons?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

That's a good one.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I would have very unhappy customers if I didn't show up on Christmas. They want to spend time with their familes. Not out shoveling snow, which they are paying me to plow! There are a few places that may sit for a while if it's a big storm (closed businesses, vacation homes) but everything gets plowed as soon as we can get to it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Brant'sLawnCare;1122948 said:


> I would have very unhappy customers if I didn't show up on Christmas. They want to spend time with their familes. Not out shoveling snow, which they are paying me to plow! There are a few places that may sit for a while if it's a big storm (closed businesses, vacation homes) but everything gets plowed as soon as we can get to it.


exactly
my point exactly
This site sits and talks about how professional (although nobody can spell) and how dedicated and how we show up 24/7 and you take a day off cuz it's Christmas?
ya gotta be kidding me. (OP, not the quoted)
I"m just floored
I thought the poster was joking


----------



## ajslands

Laszlo Almasi;1122730 said:


> No one is whining AJ...a question was merely posed is all.


That four season guy is!


----------



## ajslands

Four Seasons;1122752 said:


> dead serious. its 1 day. people cant drive through snow 1 day? I dont do commercials and theres no way my customers are wondering where i am on the 25th.. guess i have good customers


I go to familys house on Christmas after we open up are gifts and get changed and all. If I were s customer and my drive wasn't plowed, I'd be pi$$ed! And you'd be fired!


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

LoneCowboy;1123188 said:


> exactly
> my point exactly
> This site sits and talks about how professional (although nobody can spell) and how dedicated and how we show up 24/7 and you take a day off cuz it's Christmas?
> ya gotta be kidding me. (OP, not the quoted)
> I"m just floored
> I thought the poster was joking


LOL...I know how to spell Cowboy. But I do know what you mean. I see the same incorrect usage of text and spelling errors not only here, but on many other boards as well. It's kind of embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing

I know some guys here that have a holiday/Sunday clause in their service. When you're on contract, they come every day except Sundays, Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Day as long as there is X inches for trigger. 

If I leave town to visit family in WI, I have a buddy make the route for me and he keeps everything minus gas in my truck (get paid, top off the tank, the rest is his).


----------



## stacks04

I haven't had this happen yet for Christmas, but on new years I did and yes I plowed. It means more to me that my customers are able to get to there destinations and enjoy their families for the day/evening then it bothers me to miss some of my day. It is a job and one I run myself, meaning if I dont work I dont get paid. So I work. 

Also for me, If I have five minutes to stop and pray and wish the Lord a happy birthday then the day as "holiday" is complete. The party can happen another day. Everybody loses site of that.


----------



## Four Seasons

either you guys get way more snow and people cant get out after a storm or your customers are retards.

Ive had people PISSED that I showed up when they are there. Thats to mow though. And they pay dearly when that happens...they just dont know it.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I've never seen grass so deep a customer couldn't get out of his drive....has anyone else?


----------



## Four Seasons

ive never seen snow that deep


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I have. This past season was an example.


----------



## Four Seasons

thats something. considering your 1500 miles south of me


----------



## Wayne Volz

*24/7*

Nice to see most everyone on the same page for a change. The 24/7 commitment we make offering this service is why the price is the price.

Let it snow!


----------



## ajslands

Four Seasons;1123638 said:


> either you guys get way more snow and people cant get out after a storm or your customers are retards.
> 
> Ive had people PISSED that I showed up when they are there. Thats to mow though. And they pay dearly when that happens...they just dont know it.


Or we're all Jewish and don't celebrate Christmas!


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing

Four Seasons;1123638 said:


> either you guys get way more snow and people cant get out after a storm or your customers are retards.


We average 250 inches of snow per year. And please don't insult my customers just because they expect a service to be performed that they are paying to have performed. 

This is what I do. It snows, I plow, I make a living. Get it?

I don't care how often it snows. I don't care how much it snows. I don't care what day it snows. If it snows, we plow. End of story.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

I agree with the no surcharge guys on this one. You cannot surcharge something like that... Well, you could but you wouldn't keep jobs. Usually, if you do a good job and have a good customer then they will tip for Christmas day (been there done that).

Guys who don't calculate everything into their hourly charge are the ones unhappy with plowing those days. I get $135/hour for one of my pick-ups (mine), and the reason I get that is that I am 24/7-365.

I do have one instance where I do not come on those all so important holidays. That is when they don't sign an agreement. I have residents ask why I need a fancy contract> The proper response is, "It is a service agreement, drawn up for the dual protection of the contractor and customer" .... a nice way of saying I am willing to take you to court... if you don't pay. I have customers ask me if signing changes the response from our service> the answer would be "If you sign, you receive total coverage as the quote states. All customers will receive service in an orderly manner in an event. The geological order of accounts, specified times, and priority affect the time of service. All customers that are signed prior to an event-forecast are high priority." and in one case I had a woman ask if I'd be there on holidays, and if the "agreement" affected it. I told her "If you sign I will be there as quickly as possible on any day. If you do not sign, we may not get to you on Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve, Christmas, New Years, and Valentines day." < You should have seen her face.... But I am a professional and I charge and behave as one. Of course, in that instance she asked for my most honest answer.

So to sum it up... 
*-No holiday surcharge.*
*-ALWAYS on contract. *
_(if I assume any liability, or need insurance/license to do a job then it is on contract. That is what hiring a pro is about. If they don't want that then they need to search for the neighbor boys shoveling, or the guy tinkering with his atv/muddin' truck to plow it.... I incur expenses to pay them, and make money on the risk I take. If you do not you are not in business as a professional)_


----------



## TDR Plow

cretebaby;1121350 said:


> it is winter.
> 
> It snows.
> 
> You plow it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what day of the week or holiday.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Pass the salt toby.


i 2nd that.


----------



## Four Seasons

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1124180 said:


> We average 250 inches of snow per year. And please don't insult my customers just because they expect a service to be performed that they are paying to have performed.
> 
> This is what I do. It snows, I plow, I make a living. Get it?
> 
> I don't care how often it snows. I don't care how much it snows. I don't care what day it snows. If it snows, we plow. End of story.


well there ya go. Thats about triple what we get here so it makes sense you have to do it. So no, your customer may not be ********, you on the other hand....


----------



## Matson Snow

DaytonBioLawns;1124198 said:


> I agree with the no surcharge guys on this one. You cannot surcharge something like that... Well, you could but you wouldn't keep jobs. Usually, if you do a good job and have a good customer then they will tip for Christmas day (been there done that).
> 
> Guys who don't calculate everything into their hourly charge are the ones unhappy with plowing those days. I get $135/hour for one of my pick-ups (mine), and the reason I get that is that I am 24/7-365.
> 
> I do have one instance where I do not come on those all so important holidays. That is when they don't sign an agreement. I have residents ask why I need a fancy contract> The proper response is, "It is a service agreement, drawn up for the dual protection of the contractor and customer" .... a nice way of saying I am willing to take you to court... if you don't pay. I have customers ask me if signing changes the response from our service> the answer would be "If you sign, you receive total coverage as the quote states. All customers will receive service in an orderly manner in an event. The geological order of accounts, specified times, and priority affect the time of service. All customers that are signed prior to an event-forecast are high priority." and in one case I had a woman ask if I'd be there on holidays, and if the "agreement" affected it. I told her "If you sign I will be there as quickly as possible on any day. If you do not sign, we may not get to you on Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve, Christmas, New Years, and Valentines day." < You should have seen her face.... But I am a professional and I charge and behave as one. Of course, in that instance she asked for my most honest answer.
> 
> So to sum it up...
> *-No holiday surcharge.*
> *-ALWAYS on contract. *
> _(if I assume any liability, or need insurance/license to do a job then it is on contract. That is what hiring a pro is about. If they don't want that then they need to search for the neighbor boys shoveling, or the guy tinkering with his atv/muddin' truck to plow it.... I incur expenses to pay them, and make money on the risk I take. If you do not you are not in business as a professional)_


What????....All you had to say is that i don't have a surcharge................Instead, You praddle on about a bunch non-sense...OK..You were the Smart kid in class...We get it....


----------



## MDSP

rc2505;1121868 said:


> everyday is the same price for me, but i do pay a tidy little bonus to employees on the holidays. Less money in my pocket on those days, but i feel better knowing they make a little extra since i am dragging them away from family time.


agreed!......................


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing

Four Seasons;1124669 said:


> well there ya go. Thats about triple what we get here so it makes sense you have to do it. So no, your customer may not be ********, you on the other hand....


Really? That's very professional of you. I'm ******** because I follow through with my contract terms and do the job I am paid and hired to do. You have no class and certainly no respect from me.:waving:


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Matson Snow;1124851 said:


> What????....All you had to say is that i don't have a surcharge................Instead, You praddle on about a bunch non-sense...OK..You were the Smart kid in class...We get it....


Someone had to play smart and teach a little something. Operating without contracts is like asking a stranger to hold 20 bucks for you while your not looking.... :laughing: how often did that pan out?

In some places it is even illegal to go without contract on work. Like someone mentioned before you can be fined. Usually that is at the county level too, so a lot of these guys on here wouldn't know. It isn't really a bunch of non-sense to someone looking to learn something. They get to take a look at how someone handles it to learn what is good from the system and what is not. Isn't that the point of the site? and this thread essentially? The guy was asking how (and probably why) we have no price increase for something like a holiday.

If he doesn't want to know about it, and you don't want to know, then you don't have to listen. Just have a mod help post up a poll if you just want to see yes or no to the surcharge.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

DaytonBioLawns;1125328 said:


> Someone had to play smart and teach a little something. Operating without contracts is like asking a stranger to hold 20 bucks for you while your not looking.... :laughing: how often did that pan out?
> 
> In some places it is even illegal to go without contract on work. Like someone mentioned before you can be fined. Usually that is at the county level too, so a lot of these guys on here wouldn't know. It isn't really a bunch of non-sense to someone looking to learn something. They get to take a look at how someone handles it to learn what is good from the system and what is not. Isn't that the point of the site? and this thread essentially? The guy was asking how (and probably why) we have no price increase for something like a holiday.
> 
> If he doesn't want to know about it, and you don't want to know, then you don't have to listen. Just have a mod help post up a poll if you just want to see yes or no to the surcharge.


Actually, I got exactly the information I was looking for. A little additional information is always helpful especially when it is written professionally and is indeed associated and relevant to the question and reply. So to that end, thank you Dayton.

And I appreciate the little additional "praddle" even though praddle is not even a word in the english dictionary. It is, however, a single handed paddle for use to propel a vessel while steering with the other hand.


----------



## the new boss 92

PLOWTRUCK;1122413 said:


> Dunkin Donuts never closes!!


:laughing: thank god, i get the coffe itch when im plowing long hours!!!!!payup


----------



## RTGUTH

ff610;1122654 said:


> Never even considered charging extra on holidays. I do however pay my guys more on holidays, and I rotate them through if necessary so everyone has some family time. Historically speaking though, it's the Christmas eve's that have been more troublesome juggling bodies. All in all it just gets done because that's what we do! We have a job that needs to be performed around mother nature's schedule! Let it snow!





Laszlo Almasi;1123644 said:


> I've never seen grass so deep a customer couldn't get out of his drive....has anyone else?


I was wondering how, one "pay's for it even though they don't know it" What, does he mow naughty patterns in the lawn..... :whistling: Or not mow in a straight line.... 

I wish i was in his neck of the woods to snag a few accounts..... I'm jus saying... :laughing:


----------



## TSherman

PLOWTRUCK;1122413 said:


> Dunkin Donuts never closes!!


And thank god for that!


----------



## paponte

There's not holiday surcharge. Like someone said, you must be available 24/7 during your contract and able to respond in a reasonable time frame. That is why we charge what we do, and are not looking to low ball cause it's just not worth it to. I recall one time specifically plowing all day on new years eve, with a house full of company. We all went home at about 11pm ate, watched the ball drop and relaxed for a while and were back out doing what we had to do. It's the nature of the beast. We do mostly industrial buildings, so we have a night time frame in which we can have places done. If you are taking on a 24/7 operation, you better be charging accordingly.


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Amen*



paponte;1139270 said:


> There's not holiday surcharge. Like someone said, you must be available 24/7 during your contract and able to respond in a reasonable time frame. That is why we charge what we do, and are not looking to low ball cause it's just not worth it to. I recall one time specifically plowing all day on new years eve, with a house full of company. We all went home at about 11pm ate, watched the ball drop and relaxed for a while and were back out doing what we had to do. It's the nature of the beast. We do mostly industrial buildings, so we have a night time frame in which we can have places done. If you are taking on a 24/7 operation, you better be charging accordingly.


That is one of the best post I have ever read here. That's exactly the way we feel. It's not the ice melter and plowing that we sell. It's the commitment! And that is worth a lot!!!!


----------



## REAPER

I have done large Church's for a while. Even when I traveled to Michigan to plow I had 2 large church accounts. Now again I find myself with 2 large church accounts I do. 

If I asked for extra in the form of a surcharge I would be afraid of a giant foot (ala Monty Python) coming down and squishing me into the pavement.


----------



## ctbman

We put bids on 30 commercial properties owned by the same company 3 years ago and they told us that they always paid double on xmass and new years day. So thats how we bid them. We have been doing it for three years and never charged them double once. Maybe someday


----------



## CGM Inc.

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1124180 said:


> I don't care how often it snows. I don't care how much it snows. I don't care what day it snows. If it snows, we plow. End of story.


For us business is lost in winter if you don't show up on a snow day! 
I like your snow policy because I hate losing clients!


----------



## MattR

I would pay extra to have it snow on a holiday...lol. Since some like 3/4 seasons prefers not to go out when it snows on a holiday. Just gaining all those extra plowing accounts would be the best present/bonus I could ever ask for.


----------



## coldcoffee

I really hope a lot of guys are dumb enough to hit their accounts w/ surcharges, weather it be holiday or fuel. If you don't know how to counter it in a different way, someone else does.


----------



## PlowinMD

I don't know how you came up with "surcharges" unless if you're working at the bank that charges all of thier customers with all kinds of crazy surcharges. You're in the wrong business, by plowing away your customers. We had back to back blizzards last year and I've made too much money working around the clock in three days! My customers weren't too happy about it, that all of thier hard working money went towards the plowing. I sent them a letter this year that all my customers will be plowed for free on the first snow storm. Do something nice for your customers on x-mas.


----------



## jpickett

Yall make me laugh. We had to plow on Christmas eve and day. When your major accounts are medical and assisted living facilities you have to. Sucked, but its work. At least God gave us a job to do. Cause we all know the Govt isnt gonna help. The way I look at it. If I wanted to get payed double time or get surcharges Id go work for the DOT. But then in the final hour I would be payed ALOT less then I would be even if i had charged extra holiday charges. Trust me the customers will notice that you did your job at the most inopportune time for you, your employees, and everyones loved ones. That said the return in pay will be through loyality and referrals. I'll take that any day over a few more bucks on the hour.


----------



## PhilFromErie

I'll plow for free on holidays if it gets me out of the in-laws.


----------



## jpickett

your hired


----------



## TSherman

Four Seasons;1122599 said:


> I dont think many residentials would expect me there Xmas day. If they do, they can pound snow.


Why in the hell wouldn't they? Are you one of those "I want to dress up like a plow guy" plow guys and just drive around with fancy lights? The one day I wouldn't plow....my kid being born. Christmas? New Years? Who cares, all I want for Christmas is a foot of snow.

Maybe you should work at Victoria's Secret, they have off on Christmas! This is why our country is going backwards!


----------



## WIPensFan

I plowed on Cristmas Eve day, and then again Christmas Day early morning. No extra charge of course.


----------



## Montosi82

I don't know about you guys but after 3 or four hours with my family and the girls family, I"m PRAYING FOR SNOW. But no surcharge and I will be there on time no matter what. 

I did have a new customer call me this year on christmas morning at 10am. It wasn't going to snow until the 26th night. Don't you think it could have waited? at least till the afternoon? I don't know maybe I shouldn't have answered the phone. 

Hope everyone had a good christmas.


----------



## TSherman

Montosi82;1175211 said:


> I don't know about you guys but after 3 or four hours with my family and the girls family, I"m PRAYING FOR SNOW. But no surcharge and I will be there on time no matter what.
> 
> I did have a new customer call me this year on christmas morning at 10am. It wasn't going to snow until the 26th night. Don't you think it could have waited? at least till the afternoon? I don't know maybe I shouldn't have answered the phone.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good christmas.


Sometimes I think I would do it for free to get the hell out!


----------



## greywynd

If there's an event, we go. If it's a minor event, and requires just salting for example, then we don't need everybody, and we try to trade off who goes. I have a bit of a drive to do nightly checks, so a couple of the guys closer covered it Christmas Eve and Christmas night, letting me hang out with the family. I'm covering New Year's Eve and night though, and will let the rest of the guys go have fun, sleep, or whatever they want to do. It's looking like conditions could be such that we'll be into freezing rain here around then this year!!


----------



## bighornjd

PhilFromErie;1172237 said:


> I'll plow for free on holidays if it gets me out of the in-laws.


Thread winner. I was hoping like hell for snow this Christmas. Too bad it was a day late. Then i could have gotten out of running around all over the place... food wouldn't have been as good though.


----------

